# How do you clean wood ceilings?



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*I have tongue n groove wood ceilings throughout my house and decided to give them a cleaning since I have the house up for sale. `Well to much my surprize, it was unbelievable what started coming off the ceiling from starting over the cook stove which is in the middle of the room. What they originally looked like and what they look like now I thought the wood had just aged in color but it was a bit more than that and stopped immediately...The accumulation of smoke from the the wood fireplace which is how I heat and the wood heater in the basement and then too smoke from smoking...What is the best way if I'm going to take on this job to clean the ceilings with as little elbow grease as I can to tackle this? Or just forget about it and leave it as rustic since my house is very rustic?:laughing:*

*Trappeur*


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Any idea what type of wood your ceilings are? You could probably try warm water with dish soap to get the worst of the grunge off, and then apply some lemon oil to it after it dries. 

Gerry


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Murphy's Oil Soap ? It should be available at the hardware store or Wally-World. Works really good on our cabinets and hardwood floors.


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Thanks guys! And Gerry, they are pine ceilings....It will be some major job and decided to hold off...well, I'll wait till fall comes....too hot now...*

*Trappeur*


----------



## Poodle Head Mikey (Jan 21, 2012)

*I have wood ceiling and walls - all varnished*

I have wood ceiling and walls - all varnished.

When I bought the house they had apparently not been cleaned since new. I used Murphy's Oil Soap and a truck washing brush to scrub them. I stopped when the wash water wasn't black any more. <g>

PHM
-------







Trappeur said:


> *I have tongue n groove wood ceilings throughout my house and decided to give them a cleaning since I have the house up for sale. `Well to much my surprize, it was unbelievable what started coming off the ceiling from starting over the cook stove which is in the middle of the room. What they originally looked like and what they look like now I thought the wood had just aged in color but it was a bit more than that and stopped immediately...The accumulation of smoke from the the wood fireplace which is how I heat and the wood heater in the basement and then too smoke from smoking...What is the best way if I'm going to take on this job to clean the ceilings with as little elbow grease as I can to tackle this? Or just forget about it and leave it as rustic since my house is very rustic?:laughing:*
> 
> *Trappeur*


----------



## Shepp (Jul 27, 2017)

How do you remove water stains on tug n groove pine ceiling?


----------

